# XM Satellite Cuts 2006 Subscriber Guidance



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

http://www.amtddj.inlumen.com/bin/djstory?StoryId=CrhpAqaebqLqWmdKWndm


> NEW YORK (Dow Jones)--XM Satellite Radio Holdings Inc. (XMSR), the country's largest satellite radio provider, cut its 2006 subscriber forecast Wednesday, blaming softer-than-expected retail sales in the second quarter.
> 
> The Washington, D.C.-based company now expects to add more than 2.5 million net new subscribers in 2006, ending the year with 8.5 million subscribers. It had previously expected to add 3 million subscribers to finish the year with 9 million subscribers.


More...


----------

